# Do I NEED a 14th club????



## AS86 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi there.

Bit of a strange question but im a relatively new golfer, been practising down the range regularly for about 6/8months, and not been out on the course yet (waiting for weather to improve). Also have a lesson every month or so.

But basically my bag is as follows
10deg Driver
15deg 3 wood
18deg Hybrid
24deg Hybrid
5-pw
52/58 wedges
putter

So 13 clubs, don't really see a need for a 14th club?? Want to try and stick with just the 2 main wedges, and at the top end of my bag there doesn't seem a big enough gap to warrant another club. Driver 220 carry, 3wd 200, 18hyb 190, 24deg hyb 175,5i 162, then pretty much 10-14yards all the way through.
These are average carrys measured using real balls and GC2.

So am i "wasting" a space by not having a 14th club?

Cheers


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2018)

nope, bag looks fine, if you havent got any obvious gaps then alls good


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2018)

As Fundy says, if the gaps are ok then Happy Days.
Only thing I can see is a potential for a gap between PW and 52Â° - depending on the loft of the PW. Could be between 44Â° and 47Â° so a possible 7-8Â° gap
But, as said, if the gaps are ok .....


----------



## Val (Mar 22, 2018)

You could always get a chipper


----------



## User101 (Mar 22, 2018)

Why wouldn't you put a 14th in the bag ? What have you got to lose ?


----------



## GaryK (Mar 22, 2018)

how about a cheap 2nd hand leftie iron (assuming that you're right handed) - could come in handy if your ball is such that you cannot make a right handed swing at (eg, against a tree)


----------



## AS86 (Mar 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Why wouldn't you put a 14th in the bag ? What have you got to lose ?
		
Click to expand...

But what type of club, i haven't really got anywhere to fill?

PW is 46 so 6deg gap to the next wedge, and about a 12yrd gap, so still not a gap thats worth trying to fill with another club.

I like the left handed club idea, its something which i'd never think would be useful until the first time im faced with that situation. :rofl:


----------



## User101 (Mar 22, 2018)

You seem to have it all worked out, good luck, keep us posted how it goes.

btw, I carried a 6 iron 200 yards tonight, does that mean I no longer need a 23 hybrid ?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You seem to have it all worked out, good luck, keep us posted how it goes.

btw, I carried a 6 iron 200 yards tonight, does that mean I no longer need a 23 hybrid ?
		
Click to expand...

Only if you hit your hybrid 200 as well.......


----------



## AS86 (Mar 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			btw, I carried a 6 iron 200 yards tonight, does that mean I no longer need a 23 hybrid ?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, two completely different clubs that hit very different shots


----------



## User101 (Mar 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Only if you hit your hybrid 200 as well.......
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure you get the irony


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2018)

I think the gap between the PW and 52 would be a bit big for me so personally I would get a 50 but then you would need a 54 and 58 but if you are happy with the gaping then thatâ€™s cool 

You could add one of those hybrid irons at 2 or 3 iron loft to give you something that goes a bit lower ?


----------



## User101 (Mar 22, 2018)

I find it absolutely fascinating that someone who is new to the game, yet hasn't been on the course, genuinely doesn't think he has a need for a 14th club. 

To get all your "data" for a newbie who hasn't experienced downhill lies/up hill lies/down wind/into wind/good lies/bad lies etc etc, yet still think they can easily go with a club less is just amazing to read. I've got a game tomorrow and have 15 clubs, and can't decide which one to leave out, tis a funny ole game...


----------



## AS86 (Mar 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I find it absolutely fascinating that someone who is new to the game, yet hasn't been on the course, genuinely doesn't think he has a need for a 14th club. 

To get all your "data" for a newbie who hasn't experienced downhill lies/up hill lies/down wind/into wind/good lies/bad lies etc etc, yet still think they can easily go with a club less is just amazing to read. I've got a game tomorrow and have 15 clubs, and can't decide which one to leave out, tis a funny ole game...
		
Click to expand...

I haven't once said i can easily go without a 14th club? 
This thread was exactly for that question, where would YOU look to put a 14th club into my bag/numbers? Im asking for advice from people with far more experience than myself.


----------



## User101 (Mar 22, 2018)

My advice is, don't read too much in to those gc2 numbers, it's great you have these figures to hand but just remember these are your average hits, take my 6 iron tonight, it was a worldy, outrageous distance but put me 30 through the back.

I genuinely believe once you get out on to the course you'll find the gap there somewhere, most probably in your shorter irons.


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2018)

Option would seem to be a 21 degree hybrid or am I missing something ?

I have a 17 degree and 20 degree hybrid together with a 4 iron. If a 24 degree hybrid is like a four iron, 18 must be like a 2 iron, so something in the middle as a 3 iron ?


----------



## Leftie (Mar 22, 2018)

IMO nobody _needs_ 14 clubs.  I've been carrying this winter and, being an old fart, I've only had 7 or 8 clubs in the bag.  There's been no discernible difference to my (admittedly) rather pathetic scores.  Scores in our club's "5 club" comps are usually no worse than other comps.

There again, there are people on here who know my game and will say that I would probably play better with just a putter (apparently I'm magic when I eventually get to the green) :mmm:


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2018)

Leftie said:



			IMO nobody _needs_ 14 clubs.  I've been carrying this winter and, being an old fart, I've only had 7 or 8 clubs in the bag.  There's been no discernible difference to my (admittedly) rather pathetic scores.  Scores in our club's "5 club" comps are usually no worse than other comps.

There again, there are people on here who know my game and will say that I would probably play better with just a putter (apparently I'm magic when I eventually get to the green) :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Roger there is not a lot of yardage difference between your driver and your putter. Hard to squeeze too many clubs in the gap.


----------



## User101 (Mar 22, 2018)

Leftie said:



			IMO nobody _needs_ 14 clubs.
		
Click to expand...

That is a very good point. I suspect many would score better if they left certain clubs at home, for example, I have yet to lose a ball with a 7 iron, yet I bet I could get home on all our par 5s with 3 x 7 irons.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 23, 2018)

As the OP stated, he is relatively new to the game and has yet to play on course which would suggest that his HC is high...
I may be wrong, but at that stage of his golfing journey, gapping is going to be somewhat erratic, so the need for the full complement of 14 clubs in the bag is not necessary.

My recommendation would be to carry what you've got and figure out where you need to add/remove clubs over 12-18 months.
If there is spare capacity in the number of clubs, then why not grab a bargain 2nd hand short leftie iron just in case you find yourself in a predicament where you cannot make a right handed swing at the ball.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2018)

Leftie said:



			IMO nobody _needs_ 14 clubs.  I've been carrying this winter and, being an old fart, I've only had 7 or 8 clubs in the bag.  There's been no discernible difference to my (admittedly) rather pathetic scores.  Scores in our club's "5 club" comps are usually no worse than other comps.

There again, there are people on here who know my game and will say that I would probably play better with just a putter (apparently I'm magic when I eventually get to the green) :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'd second that.  The last cut I got was in a 5 club comp; 2 iron, 5 iron, 8 iron, sand wedge, putter.  Remind me why I *need* 14 again? (But yes, I do carry 14 normally  )


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2018)

get out there and play, measure some of your shots with a gps and then compare reality to what you think you should be achieving.

Any gaps will quickly become apparent, also you may find certain clubs harder to hit properly, which will influence your choice of stick.

I wouldn't do anything until I had been out on a proper course a few times and had an idea of my game away from the simulator.
Good luck and hope it all comes together


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd second that.  The last cut I got was in a 5 club comp; 2 iron, 5 iron, 8 iron, sand wedge, putter.  Remind me why I *need* 14 again? (But yes, I do carry 14 normally  )
		
Click to expand...

Naughty - 5 club comps cannot be qualifiers!

However, it's a point well made and there's concrete evidence that for many players the restriction really frees them up mentally and they respond with good scores in such events.

The other aspect is the nature of the course. I rarely play courses where the ability to both shape the ball horizontally and the trajectory and spin charecteristics of my approach shots make a fundamental impact on my ability to get round;  average courses simply aren't set up that way.

To the original poster; there will come a point when you become aware of what may help you score better, or enjoy your game more, out on the course - until then work with what you have (which sounds extremely balanced and sensible from your description). If i was to recommendnanything it would probably be to take a couple more out rather than panic about what to add in! Enjoy the learning progressing experience.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2018)

Sometimes it's worth having a particular club for a particular hole at your course.
It may go a similar distance as another club but the way it covers that distance may be different and may be beneficial on that hole.
You may want a 180 yard club that flies high and drops soft, probably a hybrid, rather than an iron that will rely more on spin to stop, say a 4 iron.
This is more relevant when you have gaps covered


----------



## 2blue (Mar 23, 2018)

The one club I feel necessary to include is a Sand iron when playing courses that have good quality sand in their bunkers rather than the compact gritty sort or shallow sand on a clay base that does not need the level of bounce a Sand-iron provides. It replaces one of my wedges. 
Good luck in getting your choices working!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 23, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You seem to have it all worked out, good luck, keep us posted how it goes.

*btw, I carried a 6 iron 200 yards tonight, * does that mean I no longer need a 23 hybrid ?
		
Click to expand...

I carried mine all the way round ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



*Naughty - 5 club comps cannot be qualifiers!*

However, it's a point well made and there's concrete evidence that for many players the restriction really frees them up mentally and they respond with good scores in such events.

The other aspect is the nature of the course. I rarely play courses where the ability to both shape the ball horizontally and the trajectory and spin charecteristics of my approach shots make a fundamental impact on my ability to get round;  average courses simply aren't set up that way.

To the original poster; there will come a point when you become aware of what may help you score better, or enjoy your game more, out on the course - until then work with what you have (which sounds extremely balanced and sensible from your description). If i was to recommendnanything it would probably be to take a couple more out rather than panic about what to add in! Enjoy the learning progressing experience.
		
Click to expand...

It was questioned at the time; could you point me in the direction of the relevant rule please?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 23, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			Naughty - 5 club comps cannot be qualifiers!

However, it's a point well made and there's concrete evidence that for many players the restriction really frees them up mentally and they respond with good scores in such events.

The other aspect is the nature of the course. I rarely play courses where the ability to both shape the ball horizontally and the trajectory and spin charecteristics of my approach shots make a fundamental impact on my ability to get round;  average courses simply aren't set up that way.

To the original poster; there will come a point when you become aware of what may help you score better, or enjoy your game more, out on the course - until then work with what you have (which sounds extremely balanced and sensible from your description). If i was to recommendnanything it would probably be to take a couple more out rather than panic about what to add in! Enjoy the learning progressing experience.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			It was questioned at the time; could you point me in the direction of the relevant rule please?
		
Click to expand...

I think that would be CONGU 17.2(c) scores returned in any competition in which the form of play is not *covered by the Rules of Golf* and authorised Local Rules; 

Changing the number of clubs permitted is outside these Rules......  well I think that's what it is, Richard


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think the gap between the PW and 52 would be a bit big for me so personally I would get a 50 but then you would need a 54 and 58 but if you are happy with the gaping then thatâ€™s cool 

*You could add one of those hybrid irons at 2 or 3 iron loft to give you something that goes a bit lower ?*

Click to expand...

As a newbie that hasn't been out on the course yet, any one of the clubs he currently has is capable of hitting it a bit lower, even his sand wedge!!
Why confuse the issue even more by adding even more clubs????
Just get out and enjoy playing with what you have, the game is complicated enough without adding even more complications.
Once you have been playing a while, you will discover your strengths and weaknesses.
_*That's*_ when you start tinkering.
And _*that's*_ when you discover that you can't buy a game.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 24, 2018)

2blue said:



			I think that would be CONGU 17.2(c) scores returned in any competition in which the form of play is not *covered by the Rules of Golf* and authorised Local Rules; 

Changing the number of clubs permitted is outside these Rules......  well I think that's what it is, Richard
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, that's the specific.

Restricting the number of clubs is actually given as an example of ways clubs have deliberately set out to run competitions as non Q, as oposednto the traditional 5 club events which are an example of normal non Q competition.

Wording from rule 17

"Although a club committee or Handicapping Authority has the right to deprive certain competitions of 
their status as Qualifying Competitions this discretion should not be abused. It is considered to be 
outside the spirit and intent of the UHS to adjust the terms and conditions of an otherwise Qualifying 
Competition so that it is technically Non-Qualifying. Examples of situations used to circumvent and 
abuse the handicapping rules are:
&#61623; the imposition of a limitation to the number of golf clubs a competitor may use. (This does not 
refer to traditional five-club competitions and the like which may be run as Non Qualifying 
Competitions);"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 24, 2018)

2blue said:



			I think that would be CONGU 17.2(c) scores returned in any competition in which the form of play is not *covered by the Rules of Golf* and authorised Local Rules; 

Changing the number of clubs permitted is outside these Rules......  well I think that's what it is, Richard
		
Click to expand...




duncan mackie said:



			Indeed, that's the specific.

Restricting the number of clubs is actually given as an example of ways clubs have deliberately set out to run competitions as non Q, as oposednto the traditional 5 club events which are an example of normal non Q competition.

Wording from rule 17

"Although a club committee or Handicapping Authority has the right to deprive certain competitions of 
their status as Qualifying Competitions this discretion should not be abused. It is considered to be 
outside the spirit and intent of the UHS to adjust the terms and conditions of an otherwise Qualifying 
Competition so that it is technically Non-Qualifying. Examples of situations used to circumvent and 
abuse the handicapping rules are:
&#61623; the imposition of a limitation to the number of golf clubs a competitor may use. (This does not 
refer to traditional five-club competitions and the like which may be run as Non Qualifying 
Competitions);"
		
Click to expand...

Thank you gents, I shall mention it in passing the next time I see the DoG.........


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2018)

richart said:



			To be fair Roger there is not a lot of yardage difference between your driver and your putter. Hard to squeeze too many clubs in the gap.

Click to expand...


I missed this at the time, but that my friend has got to be one of the funniest posts I've read on here for donkeys years.....
:clap:


----------



## Leftie (May 18, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I missed this at the time, but that my friend has got to be one of the funniest posts I've read on here for donkeys years.....
:clap:
		
Click to expand...

It was a bit harsh, but in all fairness rather true :mmm:


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2018)

You do not need a 14th club yet.
In fact if you want to learn shot-making you should start with a half set.


----------



## MadAdey (May 18, 2018)

Not really. I don't carry 14 clubs and have never turned round and wish I did.


----------

